# 2011 SuperSix... made in CHINA??



## Bumpstop (Mar 9, 2010)

Have a look at the 3rd photo in this ebay auction...
2011 Cannondale Supersix 54cm Carbon Frameset Frame Fork C2 Stem BB30 Road Bike | eBay

..."Made in China" - is that how Taiwan-built Cannondales are branded? 

Thx


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

I don't recall Supersix even made in Taiwan to begin with but Specialized is.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Have they ever said they were built in Taiwan? Cannondale has frames and parts built in China, Taiwan and the US. My 2010 SuperSix was made in China, build quality was second to none, better than most US-made Cannondale I've had.


----------



## Hackney (Jan 22, 2002)

My 2012 (which was made in 2011 if the shipping sticker is anything to go by) is marked up as Taiwanese


----------



## Wynnbb (Oct 16, 2012)

My CAAD10 and synapse have made in Taiwan sticker.


----------



## YamaDan (Aug 28, 2012)

China makes a ton of Carbon. Although there is a movement to avoid getting ripped off. Expect to see more Carbon from Taiwan and Vietnam.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

My 2011 Hi-mod Super has that odd little 'Made in China' sticker in the same location.

Dorel has offices in Taiwan and they are producing bikes all over Asia. I have even heard of S. Vietnam.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

The most recent bid has this standard mod Super frame / fork priced too high. Hope that's not your bid. 

Have you ever looked into the the e-Bay function that lets you see auctions that have ended for the same product your are considering?


----------



## designair (Jul 8, 2005)

metoou2 said:


> Have you ever looked into the the e-Bay function that lets you see auctions that have ended for the same product your are considering?


Where is this found?


----------



## NWS Alpine (Mar 16, 2012)

designair said:


> Where is this found?


Advanced search and select completed items in the search including sub section


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

NWS Alpine said:


> Advanced search and select completed items in the search including sub section


And once you have arrived at that new search page you can re-enter different terms for a new search of completed auctions.


----------

